# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  Intel Joule platform, Intel Corporation, small package to drive IoT innovation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Intel Corporation

Intel Joule platform

----------


## Airicist

"Make Amazing Things Happen in IoT and Entrepreneurship with Intel Joule"

August 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

PivotHead builds AR safety glasses using Intel's Joule

Published on Aug 16, 2016




> Intel shows how its new Joule technology can be used to advance computer vision using a set of augmented-reality safety glasses.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel's Joule is its most powerful dev kit yet"
And it'll let you build RealSense experiences.

by Devindra Hardawar
August 16, 2016

----------

